# Wild T and his Squire Strat



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw my old friend Tony "Wild T" Springer playing in North T.O. Saturday night. He has been a full-time pro musician all his life. He was playing a blue Strat that I suspected was aCustom Shop model, sounded great through his modest pedalboard and black face Twin. When I talked to him later, he handed it to me and told me it was a Squire he paid $100 for. He also played a Deluxe Strat with Lace Sensors he has had for a long time, the Squire actually sounded better, and I'm pretty sure it has the stock pups. He handed it to me and it was really light and played very well. Go figure. I love gear too, but...it sure makes you think.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wild T and the Spirit! Holy one hit wonder, Batman! I was a total fan for about 2 months back when his album was popular.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sometimes you don't have to spend a lot to get a good guitar--sometimes you waste your money.

So it's possible to get good gear cheap, but not always.

There are many threads here that extol the virtues of various lower price guitars, basses and amps.

But especially the guitars & basses.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Wild T and the Spirit! Holy one hit wonder, Batman! I was a total fan for about 2 months back when his album was popular.


LOL. One more hit than me! I have two of his albums. Still listen to them occasionally.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I remember that guy. I forgot about the Wild T personna, but I met Tony in Wasaga Beach back in the 80's. Nice guy and great player. Huge long fingered hands if I recall correctly. Didn't he used to do a Hendrix tribute thing too?

I'm not surprised about a cheap Squire sounding better than a strat with Lace Sensors. :2guns:

Pete


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've been saying since i got it, that my squier sounds and plays better than it has any right to


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I saw him play a few time and it was a great show, great playing and sound.

Did not get close enough to see what he was playing, was a blue strat in the mix though.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Not just better, but really good, clean and dirty


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Wild T and the Spirit! Holy one hit wonder, Batman! I was a total fan for about 2 months back when his album was popular.


Yes, I'm sure you are much better and have more hits )


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Tony does alright so one hit wonder status isn't hurting him. He hasn't had to give up music and take on a crappy job to pay the bills. He's got a good following in Europe and manages to play across Canada regularly and has released music as an indie beyond the WEA stuff. We should all be so fortunate to be one hit wonders. And he's one of the nicest people you could ever hope to know.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

the_fender_guy said:


> Tony does alright so one hit wonder status isn't hurting him. He hasn't had to give up music and take on a crappy job to pay the bills. He's got a good following in Europe and manages to play across Canada regularly and has released music as an indie beyond the WEA stuff. We should all be so fortunate to be one hit wonders. And he's one of the nicest people you could ever hope to know.


Very true. I don't think he has ever had a day job. And he looks absolutely amazing for his age. And yes, he is an extremely nice guy. I have gone years without seeing him and he always has a big hug for me and time to talk.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

I saw him a couple of times back in the day. Always an excellent show.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

keefsdad said:


> Yes, I'm sure you are much better and have more hits )


I wasn't trying to be rude, it was just a bit of a surprise/fond memory, that's all. He was one of the casualties of grunge. Looks like he did alright for himself acording to his bio, anyone who's played for Bowie is alright in my books.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw him play once, opened for Bov Jovi! lol
He ripped it up, fantastic player.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude, it was just a bit of a surprise/fond memory, that's all. He was one of the casualties of grunge. Looks like he did alright for himself acording to his bio, anyone who's played for Bowie is alright in my books.


No problem man, I think he got dropped from Warners when they got Our Lady Peace, so you have a point, but yes, he is a happy man playing for a living, not an easy thing to do, for me, anyway.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thing is, we always like to hear of some Pro Musician who's using a 100$ POS that actually sounds good. but that's like finding a needle in a haystack realy. it happens VERY rarely. I had to look up who that guy is, never actually heard of him. Unless i'm mistaken, he seems to do the Bar circuit?...i could'nt find much on him appart from his website. I have to say i admire people willing to play music in bars at that age. i would'nt do it unless the money was DAMN GOOD...wich it never is in bars.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i dont know that i agree with you entirely al3d,i get the feeling that if i handed a squire,even a particularly lousy one,to a truely great player,it would sound good. maybe not as good as if he were playing his own 2500$ signature model,but then why would the great musician play a crappy 100$ axe if he can play a really good one that suits him? i think THAT'S why its more rare,not because they couldnt make it sound good,just because they could make the better guitar sound better,so why go with the crappy one right?

that make any sense at all? cause i think i confused myself there,lol.

i mean aside from a few exceptions i guess,like this guy.i do remember his name from when i was younger,but have to admit i didnt remember any of his music,till i looked him up.

Bobby


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

From what I remember, Wild T was already an 'established' bar circuit player when he had his hit in the eighties. Since then, he's managed to maintain a following and succeed in music, despite the corporate hit-machine world that is pop music. So good on him. 

It's nice to see that he's not afraid to use a cheap squier, or intimidated by the image of 'not playing a REAL Fender'.

G.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned he does mostly originals and puts on a wicked show...the consumate working showman/musician!!!
I'd rather see him than listen to some cover band any day...If Our Lady Peace is the wannabe crap WB is selling, he deserves a few more breaks and hits.

The fact that he has played that $100 Squire for so long just goes to show where he's coming from...Good enough for him...that's all that matters.
Just think of the return on investment on that beloved workhorse...lol


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

As far as the Squire being a good guitar, there was a time when a MIJ squire rivaled a USA strat. Also, sometimes you just luck out and get a good one - sometimes this defies logic, kind of like my Lindert.


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

*Fender Squire Pro Tone*

A decade ago Fender produced the Pro Tone Squire..quality parts assembled in Korea. I had a thin line tele and the a friend had a tele with a humbucker in the neck. Great guitars!!!!!


----------



## lexx (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a 85 MIJ Squier that I had for years and to be honest I would put it up against and USA Strat without a worry. Its am awesome awesome guitar. I recently bought a new Squier Classic vibe 50's Strat.When we were at the store buying it my buddy commented that they seem like they are making them good quality like your old one again. To be honest the Classic vibe is nice but I would still rather the old MIJ Squiers.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

al3d said:


> Thing is, we always like to hear of some Pro Musician who's using a 100$ POS that actually sounds good. but that's like finding a needle in a haystack realy. it happens VERY rarely. I had to look up who that guy is, never actually heard of him. Unless i'm mistaken, he seems to do the Bar circuit?...i could'nt find much on him appart from his website. I have to say i admire people willing to play music in bars at that age. i would'nt do it unless the money was DAMN GOOD...wich it never is in bars.


 As was previously mentioned, he recorded an album with Bowie and did the the Tonight Show, etc. with him. The only reason they didn't tour is Bowie got married then. Whatever.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I guess the point I am trying to make, is that some of us including me get a little too obsessed with all this cool gear, and there's nothing wrong with that, but maybe we should sometimes question how much that really has to do with making good music, and get off our gear obsessed asses and just PLAY, after all, isn't that what it's all about? Making good music that makes people feel something? Or am I nuts?


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

keefsdad said:


> I guess the point I am trying to make, is that some of us including me get a little too obsessed with all this cool gear, and there's nothing wrong with that, but maybe we should sometimes question how much that really has to do with making good music, and get off our gear obsessed asses and just PLAY, after all, isn't that what it's all about? Making good music that makes people feel something? Or am I nuts?


nope, well said - that pretty much sums up how i feel. 5K guitars don't impress me as much as a guy who can play.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Almost anything will sound better than Lace sensor pu's.

CT.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Almost anything will sound better than Lace sensor pu's.
> 
> CT.


Perhaps, a lot of people seem to like hot golds though. Any opinions on those?


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

keefsdad said:


> I guess the point I am trying to make, is that some of us including me get a little too obsessed with all this cool gear, and there's nothing wrong with that, but maybe we should sometimes question how much that really has to do with making good music, and get off our gear obsessed asses and just PLAY, after all, isn't that what it's all about? Making good music that makes people feel something? Or am I nuts?


i think your nuts.

it has nothing to do with feelings,its all about having the coolest,most expensive looking guitar with the most high tech pup's and gadgets and all that. oh and cutaways. every guitar should have at least 5,to make sure its jabbing at you from at least one angle whether your standing or sitting. and 10 coil splitters. so you dont even know which pup your using. and lots of colour.it should have a double locking floyd rose so it takes a week to change strings. it has to have a tuner on one of the knobs with those lights that go off,and a triple laquer finish that changes shade depending how you look at it and the time of day. in short,a decent guitar needs to look like a brazillian fruit basket.

oh yeah,and you need to have a ferrari sticker on it.



Bobby


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobby said:


> i think your nuts.
> 
> it has nothing to do with feelings,its all about having the coolest,most expensive looking guitar with the most high tech pup's and gadgets and all that. oh and cutaways. every guitar should have at least 5,to make sure its jabbing at you from at least one angle whether your standing or sitting. and 10 coil splitters. so you dont even know which pup your using. and lots of colour.it should have a double locking floyd rose so it takes a week to change strings. it has to have a tuner on one of the knobs with those lights that go off,and a triple laquer finish that changes shade depending how you look at it and the time of day. in short,a decent guitar needs to look like a brazillian fruit basket.
> 
> ...


I have seen the light! You are absolutely right, but you left out one important thing, you amp must at least go to 11, mine goes to 12!! so it is obviously better than anyone elses. And I am going to bring back spandex, it made everything sound better and LOUDER!!!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

al3d said:


> Thing is, we always like to hear of some Pro Musician who's using a 100$ POS that actually sounds good. but that's like finding a needle in a haystack realy. it happens VERY rarely. I had to look up who that guy is, never actually heard of him. Unless i'm mistaken, he seems to do the Bar circuit?...i could'nt find much on him appart from his website. I have to say i admire people willing to play music in bars at that age. i would'nt do it unless the money was DAMN GOOD...wich it never is in bars.


Well., if you wouldn't do it, then of course he must be wrong, and of course it's all about the money ) Thanks for your wisdom, I have seen the light )


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

keefsdad said:


> And I am going to bring back spandex, it made everything sound better and LOUDER!!!


I never stopped wearing spandex.:banana:


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I never stopped wearing spandex.:banana:


You are very wise. Everything has been downhill for me since I abandoned it in the eighties


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

From Hackers (1995):

Cereal Killer: Spandex: it's a privilege, not a right. 

I lost the right a loooong time ago. About 3 years into my marriage my body strated sliding downhill and never recovered.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

im actually getting in better shape since i started working out,but it causes a problem,where do you even BUY spandex now? 

cause i mean,i dont think anyone wants to buy used spandex,considering the depths to which its been on another man's body. and i dont know where they would sell it new,unless im going to wear women's workout clothes,which just takes it to a whole nutha level of weirdness.

come to think of it,this whole conversation has devolved into quite alot of weirdness. we went from disscussing a man devoting his life to music despite the hardships it entails,persevering and maintaining his integrity,through to the importance of having (or not) expensive gear,and now here we are at spandex.

it really went downhill,i must say,id like to think i played a big part in the devolution,im proud of that 

Bobby


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobby said:


> im actually getting in better shape since i started working out,but it causes a problem,where do you even BUY spandex now?
> 
> cause i mean,i dont think anyone wants to buy used spandex,considering the depths to which its been on another man's body. and i dont know where they would sell it new,unless im going to wear women's workout clothes,which just takes it to a whole nutha level of weirdness.
> 
> ...


As well you should be!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

It does not surprise me one little bit that Tony Springer can make an inexpensive guitar sound great. Tony is a MONSTER !!!!. He has so much talent and is the consummate musician. I've known Tony for a couple of decades and he has always had "it". I've played with him, jammed with him, seen him do the Hendrix thing, play in Rough Trade, with David Bowie and lead his own band.

Here's little story about his ability that ties in with KeefsDad thread. When Tony did his first album, I lent him some guitars (and amps) to help him along. The producer (Arnold Lanni, also a pal) was not that keen on what Tony brought into the studio with him, (which is what he played the bars with) and wanted to try some other things with him. So Tony came over to my place and we picked some stuff for him to use. I lent him some pretty excellent sounding guitars (if I do say so myself). He actually took one of them (PRS Artist 1) on tour with Bowie. I was up in the studio a couple of times during the recording but never knew exactly what he used where. UNTIL....he was starting his second Album. Tony called me a said he would be grateful if I could help him again but all he needed was that dark wood Tele I lent him last time. The guitar he was talking about was an 80's MIJ rosewood Tele. He said that was almost THE prominent guitar he used on the first record. He flipped out when I told him.....I had sold it.
So there you go.....a cheap (at the time) MIJ Tele was the main guitar on his first record.

This guy has seen it all. Played dives to no one for years, had a good run with his Hendrix clone thing, wrote and recorded several albums of his own, played as a sideman and session guitarist with some (aforementioned) big stars and has returned to making a living in the bars. Nothing to be ashamed of there. 
Add to that, he is a sweetheart of a guy. And can make a twig with string sound like music.

Cheers
pete


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

faracaster said:


> It does not surprise me one little bit that Tony Springer can make an inexpensive guitar sound great. Tony is a MONSTER !!!!. He has so much talent and is the consummate musician. I've known Tony for a couple of decades and he has always had "it". I've played with him, jammed with him, seen him do the Hendrix thing, play in Rough Trade, with David Bowie and lead his own band.
> 
> Here's little story about his ability that ties in with KeefsDad thread. When Tony did his first album, I lent him some guitars (and amps) to help him along. The producer (Arnold Lanni, also a pal) was not that keen on what Tony brought into the studio with him, (which is what he played the bars with) and wanted to try some other things with him. So Tony came over to my place and we picked some stuff for him to use. I lent him some pretty excellent sounding guitars (if I do say so myself). He actually took one of them (PRS Artist 1) on tour with Bowie. I was up in the studio a couple of times during the recording but never knew exactly what he used where. UNTIL....he was starting his second Album. Tony called me a said he would be grateful if I could help him again but all he needed was that dark wood Tele I lent him last time. The guitar he was talking about was an 80's MIJ rosewood Tele. He said that was almost THE prominent guitar he used on the first record. He flipped out when I told him.....I had sold it.
> So there you go.....a cheap (at the time) MIJ Tele was the main guitar on his first record.
> ...


Great story , we all wish we had that talent


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

faracaster said:


> It does not surprise me one little bit that Tony Springer can make an inexpensive guitar sound great. Tony is a MONSTER !!!!. He has so much talent and is the consummate musician. I've known Tony for a couple of decades and he has always had "it". I've played with him, jammed with him, seen him do the Hendrix thing, play in Rough Trade, with David Bowie and lead his own band.
> 
> Here's little story about his ability that ties in with KeefsDad thread. When Tony did his first album, I lent him some guitars (and amps) to help him along. The producer (Arnold Lanni, also a pal) was not that keen on what Tony brought into the studio with him, (which is what he played the bars with) and wanted to try some other things with him. So Tony came over to my place and we picked some stuff for him to use. I lent him some pretty excellent sounding guitars (if I do say so myself). He actually took one of them (PRS Artist 1) on tour with Bowie. I was up in the studio a couple of times during the recording but never knew exactly what he used where. UNTIL....he was starting his second Album. Tony called me a said he would be grateful if I could help him again but all he needed was that dark wood Tele I lent him last time. The guitar he was talking about was an 80's MIJ rosewood Tele. He said that was almost THE prominent guitar he used on the first record. He flipped out when I told him.....I had sold it.
> So there you go.....a cheap (at the time) MIJ Tele was the main guitar on his first record.
> ...


What you said!
Cool to hear he used a Tele on the first album, never seen him with one. Tony does not care what is on the headstock, and there's no reason why he should.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

1. Well, if any of you are interested, check Tony out in person at one of his upcoming gigs:
JUNE 11/10 MAIN'S MANSION - MARKHAM, ON
JUNE 18/10 SIMCOE BLUES CLUB - OSHAWA, ON 
JUNE 19/10 MAPLE LEAF HOUSE - ETOBICOKE, ON
JUNE 25/10 MAINS MANSION - MARKHAM, ON
JUNE 26/10 MILLY'S BILLIARDS - KITCHENER, ON
JULY 09/10 SGT. PEPPERS - STOUFFVILLE, ON
JULY 10/10 SAB STOCK FESTIVAL - PEMBROOK, ON
JULY 16/10 GROSSMANS TAVERN - TORONTO, ON
JULY 23/10 MCGRADIES - TORONTO, ON
JULY 24/10 LION TAVERN - PORT DALHOUSIE, ON
JULY 30/10 SOUTHSIDE JOHNNY'S - ETOBICOKE, ON
JULY 31/10 LIQUID LOUNGE - BRANTFORD, ON

2. Tony and guitars
I used to play with Tony a lot at his Toronto "house gigs", at the Black Swan, Alleycatz, Scallywags, etc. Good times.
Tony played out with a few guitars - Lake Placid blue strat, blue floral strat, SRV strat (more recent), and was always interested in finding a good, cheap tele. My impression is that he simply looks for guitars that he likes, that sound and feel good to him. Seems like a good plan.

3. Lace Sensor Gold, Hot Gold, Chrome Dome pickups
These are great when playing in a venue with lots of RF interference, like the Black Swan in Toronto - I have a '91 Jeff Beck Strat (with Chrome Domes) that sounds fine, and is dead quiet even at the Black Swan. I play a few other strats as well - they all sound good, each in a different way.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> 1. Well, if any of you are interested, check Tony out in person at one of his upcoming gigs:
> JUNE 11/10 MAIN'S MANSION - MARKHAM, ON
> JUNE 18/10 SIMCOE BLUES CLUB - OSHAWA, ON
> JUNE 19/10 MAPLE LEAF HOUSE - ETOBICOKE, ON
> ...


Thanks, Hammertone


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Caught Tony a couple of times performing years ago. I used to hang out at The Firehall in London and he showed there a few times.....man, I miss the Firehall.


----------

